# InTerNetZ KaYaKInG FiGHt!



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

In one corner, we have an anonymous coward who wrote an "anonymous later to the editor" in the Banks Mag and in the other corner, Easy Evan Garcia. 

Ok not really a battle but..it's winter, it's _kinda _drama and its something kayaking related on the buzz. You remember kayaking?

Apparently Evan's blog is only good for sheer, unadulterated kayaking stoke and not for poetry and scholarly prose. 

EGCREEKIN

The Banks Mag- A kayaking Magazine

Can anyone copy the letter to the editor to here?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Can't see it and who gives a fuck. Eg can.stand his own.. this is worse than celebrity drama... flowtorch what kinda tool are you posting this shit?


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Pot call kettle something. Mikey, dont make me beat your ass next time you stare awkwardly at me for an uncomfortably long time at a party. 

Obviously nobody gives a fuck. You really need to learn to read between the lines.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Critical thinking is not his strong point, come to think of it neither is reading, so reading between the lines is asking for a lot.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Critical thinking is not his strong point, come to think of it neither is reading, so reading between the lines is asking for a lot.


Touche

Google it, mikey.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Can't see it and who gives a fuck. Eg can.stand his own.. this is worse than celebrity drama... flowtorch what kinda tool are you posting this shit?


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Rich, Mikey, rich.

In all seriousness, when people ask who I am on mtnbuzz...I tell em caspermike.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Holy jesus it all makes sense now. "Anonymous *later *to the editor"! That spelling mistake can only mean one thing, er uh person.

For reals though, I'm sure i'm not the only other one who is curious what somebody wrote to a kayaking publication putting down, who i think, is one of the hardest charging paddlers in our sport to inspire him to write a blog post about it. Nevermind that he's about the only one bringing in kayaking related passion on a consistent, daily basis. Obviously I think he's a badasss. Obviously I know he can "stand his own". What part of "sheer, unadulterated kayaking stoke" isn't clear? Oh right, the syllables..you fuggin overbite tooth havin hilljack.

Really, dont chime in unless you know the gist of what the editorial was about or have a worthwhile opinion..


----------



## Favre (Nov 17, 2010)

The whole thing just doesn't seem like something the Banks Mag would do.. I'm in some ways affiliated with the Banks Mag and I instantly wasn't impressed with their decision to publish that letter.

I too read this (when this issue of the mag was released in July) and just couldn't agree. Evan Garcia besides being a pretty nice guy, is my kayaking hero. He is in my top 2 votes for Rider Of The Year.. Dude kills it!

-Micah Kneidl


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Flow what do you do when you are not watching reruns of jersey shore? Post some stupid shit about drama.. that explains why fort Collins hasn't brought that buckle back home yet.....besides a select few the rest are bunch of metrosexuals....have fun with those reruns


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Caspermichelle, for somebody that likes the word drama you have literally thousands _upon thousands_ of posts of it. 

To answer your question: Between reruns of the shore I actually get more celebrity gossip from tmz. Between commercials I'm busy tea bagging that troll, I mean trophy wife of yours. 2 minutes is twice as long as i'd like to be behind that softball players balloon knot.

Micah, appreciate that. I like the banks mag too. Picked one up over the summer when i was there. Might have to get a subscription for only 10$. Thought it all seemed out of place for a hometown kid, and it seems like its not the only time somebody has gone after him. The comments on his site now are a little more telling too.


----------



## Buckrodgers (Feb 28, 2007)

Well, this hilarious exchange is worth its weight in gold.

Thanks for giving me something to laugh my ass off about.

Torch, we ever gonna hang this winter again? I need to find a split!


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Buckrodgers said:


> Well, this hilarious exchange is worth its weight in gold.
> 
> Thanks for giving me something to laugh my ass off about.
> 
> Torch, we ever gonna hang this winter again? I need to find a split!


Bring home the buckle then we can talk, ft collins metro musician queerbait.





You know it buddy.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

caspermike said:


> Flow what do you do when you are not watching reruns of jersey shore? Post some stupid shit about drama.. that explains why fort Collins hasn't brought that buckle back home yet.....besides a select few the rest are bunch of metrosexuals....have fun with those reruns



You might be a ******* if.... you think people from the fort are metrosexual


----------



## Buckrodgers (Feb 28, 2007)

FLOWTORCH said:


> Bring home the buckle then we can talk, ft collins metro musician queerbait.


I know right?--all us musicians are terrible paddlers. And not any fun to hang out with.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Flowtorch when you are done shopping at gap and vanity get a women, with a vagina, that way I won't be getting creeped out by your boyfriend who hangs around the adult store. He tried picking Luke and I up after we hit pipe store, said something about you wearing diapers and being unsatisfied by your mini carrot sized flowtorch...what's your favorite episode of OC....serious though your mother called and told me to let you know you were born female.. but you were ugly and they didn't want you to be made fun of for the buck teeth and mullet you were born with... Damn im sorry for you. Explains why your mom bought you the entire sex in city collection


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

God,you're a f'n tool.

So far,you've referenced Jersey Shore,the "OC",and Sex in the City. You're an unoriginal,one trick pony. Which "***" shows do i watch? 18 and counting? American Idol? I bet you watch Cake Boss followed by Toddlers and Tiara's.

This is entertaining. I've learned how they throw insults in Wyomin.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

caspermike said:


> Flowtorch when you are done shopping at gap and vanity get a women, with a vagina, that way I won't be getting creeped out by your boyfriend who hangs around the adult store. He tried picking Luke and I up after we hit pipe store, said something about you wearing diapers and being unsatisfied by your mini carrot sized flowtorch...what's your favorite episode of OC....serious though your mother called and told me to let you know you were born female.. but you were ugly and they didn't want you to be made fun of for the buck teeth and mullet you were born with... Damn im sorry for you. Explains why your mom bought you the entire sex in city collection


Seriously, did you pick up your come-back textbook from the last grade you finished?

YouTube - Grandma's Boy


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

We should all pitch in and buy Cmike a subscription to Banks, it says on the homepage it makes kayakers like reading.... might not help with cognitive abilities but at least it will help with big words


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Sorry just going off my little sisters favorite shows...anyways at work unable to continually think of something to say, unlike you flowtorch,being gapers bottom bitch gives you mad amounts of time on buzz, shit i might hand my high score straight to you someday soon..so after you boys get done driving back from the killer pool session in Wyoming than we can talk about that buckle which without a doubt will be ending up in montucky. Gaper your name says it all.... I don't need to tell you how much of a choad you are cause you already know it....flowtorch quit sleeping with your grandmother


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Lawlz h4hA this post started abpout Internet kayakimg fights andf is noW 4n inrerneT kayaking f1ght


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

I lawlzd at the irony too smauk.



caspermike said:


> unable to continually think of something to say, unlike you flowtorch,


Smartest thing you've said. Although your 4,000 some odd posts would seem to suggest otherwise about having time. 

But come on, this hasnt really been a fight, caspers not exactly a moving target. 

Its been more like a knockout, excuse that cliche. But it's certainly entertaining, for me at least. Here's some more entertainment..._see if you can make the connection here_...if you can figer out them highfalutin, pompous metrosexual gay links yet, whitemike..the wifey even makes an appearance.

YouTube - Kids in the hall Stay Down


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Do you sit around and look up YouTube all day? Man I'm riding, getting paid and giving you all shit.. I win YouTube lose. I also choose not to click on the play button well because if you fill your head full of YouTube there not really room for anything actually important... and if you watch YouTube to much you end up like flow.. posting YouTube clips on a boating site...


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Love all you fort fun metrosexual kayakers, Spencer, Pete, flow Gaper, gapers, and bobbuilds.....just playing boys have a killer weekend mine is starting right now 3 good laps than I'm going back to civilization..


----------



## Mmcquillen (Jul 14, 2009)

that was one of the few 3 page threads where i read every post. very entertaining


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

Man this is a good one. And Mmcquillen I second that.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

if it were not for youtube I would never have found mikes knowledge tree, 

YouTube - i'm smelf smart... i self smarted myself


as far as being metrosexual, omg, omg, omg.....
everyone knows my dad can outdress your dad..............


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Bob, that is solid fucking gold. I thought kecks living space photo was outstanding work and now I've watched this three times laughing my ass off. Bravo. I've never seen that episode.

..People say books and college are for to be make you smarter but it can also be for to be to get you dead, which is what could happen to me. My brain doesnt use enough oxygen cause I dont have the whole thing filled with different stuff. And if it was full its only part full, which is why i'm alive right now.

..They come and visit me a couple times in jail for the first time ever.

Two youtubed Canadian comedies on one mtnbuzz page ftw. Even though I'm self smart by myself, I'm going to go sit down..no room left in my head for anything important.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Anyone who watches both videos and does not laugh can just go die because your soul is dead already.

LOLOLOL


----------



## Kendrick (Jul 8, 2010)

I have no soul and I still laughed.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

I thought I'd get two birds here


----------



## cosurfgod (Oct 10, 2003)

Caspermike totally looks like that in my head.

Front Range and Wyoming?! You do realize you both suck.

God has spoken.


----------



## hartle (May 8, 2006)

agreed they can go bone themselves


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

There is no god.

Jesus has every troll on the buzz spoken up yet? 

...it's been a real meeting of the minds..


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeah I know what you mean flow, you get any boating or riding In lately? My sack is itching to get on some water, but all the air I've been getting has been making up for the need to drop vert, kinda got agro on clock today and hit some sweet cliffs, the usual 15 in rock pocket, plus took one huge today bomb holed into a traverse and came out mocking.. such good day I'm fucking beat....


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Where are you referring to, Mikey? Big Sky? You work there? Been getting out on the splitboard but not too much ski area stuff lately. But going for a little Red Mountain Pass/Silverton trip here in a few days! Hopefully a little bit of that San Juan west slope raditude rubs off on me.

Oh Westy trip next month too. Nursing a separated shoulder but definitely getting spring fever.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

I am a lifty at yellowstone club... I here you on the shoulder issue got three buds kinda on bench with same problem. One is a lift bro which equals more time with snowboard strapped to my feet...gonna be another 100 plus days here shortly. I wish I could kayak for skrilla, but I must work so bumping chairs is next best thing in my book. I'm on the bumpier of the roads of life but its a sick view..4 on 3 off, free lunch. What else is there in the winter. Rivers clear of ice so I'm gonna get out before march. If you want to check deer creek out this year d schmitt and I for plans in running mass quantities of brown. Hopefully make top to bottom d of boxelder, wanna run that biatch again


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Yellowstone club, nice. Next time you see Greg LeMond call him out for me.

I'm not shitting you, I'm watching tv and just saw a commercial for herpecin followed by a commercial for vagisil. Wtf, maybe caspers right about what i'm watching.


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

FLOWTORCH said:


> There is no god.
> 
> Jesus has every troll on the buzz spoken up yet?
> 
> ...it's been a real meeting of the minds..


You're all a bunch of *** kayakers. Maybe you should buy some rubber to push...in your buddies stool.

There, the final troll has posted!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

I've been called a lot fucked up shut but inappropriate?.....


----------

